# removing snails from a planted tank



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a 90g discus tank and its heavily planted. I have set up a snail trap which I made from a fish food container with a hole in the top and food inside. The problem is that all the snails are still not gone after 3 weeks. How long should this last?

By the way, the only plant the snails are destroying is my tiger lotus which had beautiful leaves till they ate most of them.


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

They last forever for me. It's too hard to try to get rid of them by taking them out of your tank manually. Tiny baby snails which are transparent little fellas are too hard to spot and and an inconscpicuous clutch of eggs is enough to start another outbreak.

Easiest way to get rid of them is get some clown loaches(there are other loaches for the purpose). If they're the fat round pond snails that looks like this:










Your loaches will make short work of them. I woudl say about 2 weeks is enough to get rid of all/most snails.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You may never get rid of all the snails. The best thing to do is just keep removing them and cut back on fish feedings. This will at least keep the numbers under control. Or add a snail eating fish if this is possible with Discuss.


----------



## wendyinwichita (Jan 1, 2006)

I had the same problem and after doing research I added a pair of Yo Yo Loaches. They will only get 3-4 inches long and are not shy. They swim around during lights on, and it is fun to watch them enjoy their snail snack. My snail population is literally none now.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

my friend has loaches but still has snails... I really hate them things and want them out... but without chemicals or additives.


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

Put clown loach and see the snails put on check!

isolate the loach if you want more snails. Or put something such that the snails have a little loach-free area if you want some snail to survive (and provide continuous food [baby snails] for the loach).


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I've got 1/2 dozen loaches in my 55 gal and the snail pop went from about 90 to about 3. the snails no longer are enough that my plants are eaten, now they just keep the glass clean. I love my yoyos:heart:


----------



## billykid7171 (Dec 7, 2005)

Clown Loaches do take care of most snails. My population is under control...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yesterday I finally went medieval on the snails in my 180 gal. tank. What I did was to use a smaller size hose and to suck all the snails that I could see from the glass, plant leaves and wood. I know I have to do that on a regular basis to really reduce the snail population to a minimum but the method is straightforward and should I say it brings satisfaction 

One other fish that supposedly loves snails is the puffer that one can find in any Petco or Petsmart for about $1.50 a piece. Do not buy a group or even 2 of these fish because they gang up and nip the fins of other fish. A single guy is rather shy, at least that's my experience and will not bother other fish.

--Nikolay


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Niko, are they fine with discus and other non aggressive fish?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I cannot say for sure the puffers are fine with discus. When I had 2 puffers both of them were very bold and would gladly pick on my discus for hours on end. But after one of the puffers died the one that is left alive doesn not pick on the discus at all; 

I have 4 average size discus in a 30 gal. cube tank because I had to move them after some problems with my big tank. The lonely puffer was in the same tank before the discuss where added but he has never tried to do anything to them or to any other fish in that crowed tank. That makes me think that probably a single puffer is the way to go.

--Nikolay


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

yoyo loaches work great...i use them in a 80....all the time ive heard people say their loaches dont eat snails...its usually a clown or some other loach...not a yoyo.
yoyos stay small. under 3 inches...thing is, they may eat shrimp. i belive they ate all my cherries in the tank.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

ya and I would love to have cherry shrimp in my tank


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I was worried the yoyos would wipe out my shrimp, but after trying ghosts and being successful, i tossed in amano and cherries (About 30 shrimp total, thanks T_om!) of all ages and sizes and they are doing great. Just make sure you've got some java moss or something of the sort. Of course, if you keep the loaches hungry you may end up losing a few shrimp/


----------

